

Any chance to get money back from Procto^WProtonMail? - herrschindler
http://forums.theregister.co.uk/forum/1/2014/07/07/protonmail_fail_javascript/#c_2237077

======
api
"ProtonMail makes the software that handles the keys!"

Well yes, they do, but that's true for any cryptosystem where you did not
personally audit the source code and then compile it yourself.

That copy of GnuPG on your Linux box? Did you audit the source? Are you aware
of the underhanded C competition and how... well... underhanded a source-level
bug can be? If you didn't compile it, do you know all the people who have the
CentOS/Debian/etc. package signing keys?

ProtonMail isn't perfect but it's better than plain text e-mail stored with a
company that's known to make a business model of data mining you. Don't call
it "snake oil."

